
You made app for Android, iOS, Windows - what about the UI? - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/25/cross_platform_abstraction/
======
fiznool
Not sure I agree with the prediction:

> My prediction is that Xamarin will come up with its own GUI abstraction
> framework in future, along the lines of SWT. It is a compromise; but one
> which delivers a lot of value to developers who want to create cross-
> platform apps with the maximum amount of shared code.

This will almost certainly create the 'uncanny valley' which the author refers
to in an earlier paragraph.

I consider the fact that Xamarin has two APIs for the two platform UIs a real
advantage. You can still write your business logic once - so the time to
create an iOS and Android app reduces from 2 to 1.x, and you still get the
benefit of a fully native feeling app.

